# What is your Vaccination schedule???



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Did I spell that right ??? LOl

Anyhow I am taking Daisy and Lacey to the Vet this week and I would like to know your Vaccination schedule. With my Chihuahuas every vaccination had to be spaced out and they couldn't have lepto and I had to wait as long as possible for rabies. WIll I be dealing with the same thing with my Maltese? Daisy will be 15 weeks old on Saturday and Lacey will be 9 weeks old on wednesday. Lacey had shots at 6 weeks but I doubt they did her any good as I am sure she was still nursing. 

Daisy paperwork says she has had this

2/06/06 Pyran-50
2/20/06 Bordettella
2/20/06 pyran-50
2/27/06 PROGUARD_DVP
3/02/06 Ivomec
3/12/06 PROGUARD-DVP
3/15/06 Ivomec
3/20/06 Marquis
3/21/06 marquis
4/04/06 DURAMUE MA
4/04/06 Strongid T
4/18/06 Marquis
4/19/06 Marquis

So what schedule should I be following. I don't always trust the Vet to know.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would recommend spacing out the shots about 3 weeks apart. Get the DHPP instead of the DHLPP (i think that's right). THe lepto vaccine can cause liver damage. Unless the puppy is likely to be exposed to it (most aren't) then i would recommend not getting it. You need to make sure you tell your vet this because most just give the combo DHLPP shot. Also space out the rabies shot 3 weeks from the other shots. Some dogs have reactions to the shots so you want to space them out so its not such a shock to their system.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I would recommend spacing out the shots about 3 weeks apart. Get the DHPP instead of the DHLPP (i think that's right). The lepto vaccine can cause liver damage. Unless the puppy is likely to be exposed to it (most aren't) then i would recommend not getting it. You need to make sure you tell your vet this because most just give the combo DHLPP shot. Also space out the rabies shot 3 weeks from the other shots. Some dogs have reactions to the shots so you want to space them out so its not such a shock to their system.[/B]


She is too young for the rabis shot. None of the vacs stay permanent until after they are more than 16 wks is what I've been told. The DHPP is a combo vac, which a lot of Maltese people don't like to do. Some recommend doing all the vacs separate instead of in a combo. with space between. I definitely would not do the lepto, most vets don't do it anymore. My present theory is only do what the dog is likely to get exposed to in your area, and only one full series at or after 1 year, and no reg. yearly "boosters". You can have titers done if you want to check immunity.

The are vets and breeders here whose opinion is more offical than mine







.


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

Trying to figure this out for two different puppies and then write it down in my planner. Once I figure their Vaccination schedule out I can plan for their puppy classes and grooming visits. This is really confusing (yes I am a blonde) I'm not real sure what all that crap is Daisy has already had (see list above) and when her next Vaccination should be or how many more she needs.

Lacey had adenovirus 2, paravo, parainfluenza and distemper (I know these







) on 4-17-06. So her next set if every three weeks would be due on May 8th, right?

I should add that Lacey is 9 weeks on wednesday and Daisy will be 15 weeks on Saturday.


----------

